# Karate kid wowing many in wheelchair



## Andrew Green (Feb 13, 2006)

> From a height of less than five feet and lacking usage of his legs, 12-year-old Leremy Kirk is becoming an adept Karate kid.
> 
> 
> Leremy and his instructor, Sensei Bryan Speakman, have collaborated for the last 18 months on formulating Shotokan Karate movements done from a wheelchair or on a mat. The lessons are conducted at the Chillicothe Martial Arts Academy.
> ...


Full Story: http://www.centralohio.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/B8/20060213/NEWS01/602130302/1002&template=B8


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 13, 2006)

What a great story he has a heart of a lion in my book.
I wish alot of MA'ers had his outlook on life.
Terry


----------



## Sam (Feb 13, 2006)

That's so awesome; good for him!

It's great when instructors make tie time and effort to do this. Although green in 18 months seems a bit fast... but the belt system is probably different.

Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 13, 2006)

When I trained in Soo Bahk Do, there was an instructor in our area that taught at the Courage Center in St. Paul, MN.  He created a program that specifically adapted SBD to people with disabilities and he was even able to get a new division set up at the state tournements for his students.  This instructor taught his adaptive system to other teachers around the state and the number of practioners is growing.


----------



## Yeti (Feb 28, 2006)

That's just phenomenal. Not only a great martial artist but a great person as well.


----------



## Kacey (Feb 28, 2006)

That's really cool - thanks so much for sharing it!


----------



## SAVAGE (Feb 28, 2006)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> What a great story he has a heart of a lion in my book.
> I wish alot of MA'ers had his outlook on life.
> Terry


 
I would say that the lion looks at his brave cub and says "he has the heart of a Leremy Kirk!"

Good stuff!


----------



## evenflow1121 (Feb 28, 2006)

Its both inspirational and amazing when you see people like that with those kinds of hurdles and they dont constantly complain or whine about it, they go out there and make the best of it and triumph.  So many people take what they have for granted, reminds me of that Calvin Coolidge quote:
"Nothing in this world can take the place of persistence. Talent will not; nothing is more common than unsuccessful people with talent. Genius will not; unrewarded genius is almost a proverb."

That was a very nice story.


----------



## ranzy427 (Mar 8, 2006)

I cant wait to forward this to my neice!!! She is also in a wheelchair and a yellow belt. I am proud of her for that, but was concerned about her reaching a stopping point because I couldnt figure out how to help her train without the use of her legs. Luckily, there are people smarter than me. Kioshi Wilson came to a class and said for her to use two sticks to preform her kicks. That made all training possible for her, and you would not believe the smile on her face when she overcame this obstacle{mine to}. Probably the first real solution to her handicap  that she has experienced in her life as she was born with SpinaBifida.  It was a long overdue boost for her morale.


----------

